# Is LR 2015.8 (6.8) ok to install?



## artmaltman (Dec 19, 2016)

Are there reports of slowdowns or substantial bugs in the latest revision of LR?   I've been waiting to hear feedback on 2015.8 prior to installation, but things seem quiet.   What do you hear?  Have you tried it?   

I have seen reports involving slight interface changes, like the X key no longer works in library mode to mark a photograph rejected.   That's about it so far.  What about you?

Thanks,
Art


----------



## Gnits (Dec 19, 2016)

There is an issue with error messages related to Backup file sizes.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 19, 2016)

It also depends on your location. The problem with the X-key no longer working is apparently a localisation issue and/or a localized keyboard issue. It occurs on French systems I have been told (and perhaps some other languages), but not on my (English) system.


----------



## artmaltman (Dec 19, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> It also depends on your location. The problem with the X-key no longer working is apparently a localisation issue and/or a localized keyboard issue. It occurs on French systems I have been told (and perhaps some other languages), but not on my (English) system.


Judging by these two replies so far, it sounds like it's ok to install.    I'm not hearing any great enthusiasm though!!!


----------



## tspear (Dec 19, 2016)

The false warnings and other backup related items mean Adobe is tinkering in some basic application code. 
Since I am not pressed to use any new feature or solve other bugs, I am going to wait. Especially when you consider that I would like to work on images over the holidays, and the upgrade has all risk with no reward.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 19, 2016)

Generally, there are no bugs in LR6.8 that are anything more than annoyances.  Certainly there are more serious bugs in earlier LR6.x versions.

The lack of enthusiasm, is more toward Adobe's insistence of applying incrementally new features without rigorous testing before dumping them onto their subscribers.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Dec 19, 2016)

6.8 fixed my issue with Opening In Layers in Photoshop.  Zip message about backups is easy to ignore.  I run on two computers so I usually do one and kick the tires a bit before I upgrade the main one.  I''ve done both now and no issues.


----------



## Paul B (Dec 20, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Generally, there are no bugs in LR6.8 that are anything more than annoyances.  Certainly there are more serious bugs in earlier LR6.x versions.
> 
> The lack of enthusiasm, is more toward Adobe's insistence of applying incrementally new features without rigorous testing before dumping them onto their subscribers.


What he said.


----------



## Bushbaby (Jan 3, 2017)

I have a problem with Lightroom 6.8 (Mac), which is more than an annoyance!

After importing a series and the deleting some of the photos, the programme starts to hang. It will continue to for example build previews, but, when trying to change modules, it goes to a grey screen.

While searching of a solution I have found that others have a similar problem, but it does not seem to be wide-spread and Adobe has no reference to it on its site. How does one roll back to 6.7?


----------



## clee01l (Jan 3, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.  I'm not seeing this problem.  Can you copy and paste the result from the LR  {Help}{System Info} back into a reply?   This may show  some differences between your system (having problems) and mine (no problems) Also how much free space do you have on your primary drive for temporary files?   Have you tried the process with the GPU unchecked on the Performance tab of Preferences?


----------



## Bushbaby (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Cletus, I am working on a memory card expansion card in the SD slot, with 78 GB free. Also I did not have this problem with 6.7 with the memory card. I have no tried GPU unchecked, but again neither was it with 6.7. 

Here is system info.

Lightroom version: 6.8 [ 1099473 ]
License: Perpetual
Operating system: Mac OS 10
Version: 10.12 [2]
Application architecture: x64
Logical processor count: 8
Processor speed: 2.2 GHz
Built-in memory: 16 384.0 MB
Real memory available to Lightroom: 16 384.0 MB
Real memory used by Lightroom: 3 670.4 MB (22.4%)
Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 4 734.9 MB
Memory cache size: 2 271.9 MB
Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 8
Camera Raw SIMD optimization: SSE2,AVX,AVX2
Displays: 1) 3360x2100

Graphics Processor Info: 
Intel Iris Pro OpenGL Engine

Check OpenGL support: Passed
Vendor: Intel Inc.
Version: 4.1 INTEL-10.22.25
Renderer: Intel Iris Pro OpenGL Engine
LanguageVersion: 4.10


Application folder: /Applications/Adobe/Adobe Lightroom
Library Path: /Volumes/München/Lightroom Catalog/Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat
Settings Folder: /Users/Harry/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom

Installed Plugins: 
1) Aperture/iPhoto Importer Plug-in
2) Canon Tether Plugin
3) Facebook
4) Flickr
5) Leica Tether Plugin
6) LR/Enfuse
7) Nikon Tether Plugin

Config.lua flags: None

AudioDeviceIOBlockSize: 512
AudioDeviceName: Built-in Output
AudioDeviceNumberOfChannels: 2
AudioDeviceSampleRate: 44100
Build: LR5x4
CoreImage: true
GL_ACCUM_ALPHA_BITS: 0
GL_ACCUM_BLUE_BITS: 0
GL_ACCUM_GREEN_BITS: 0
GL_ACCUM_RED_BITS: 0
GL_ALPHA_BITS: 8
GL_BLUE_BITS: 8
GL_DEPTH_BITS: 24
GL_GREEN_BITS: 8
GL_MAX_3D_TEXTURE_SIZE: 2048
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE: 16384
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_UNITS: 8
GL_MAX_VIEWPORT_DIMS: 16384,16384
GL_RED_BITS: 8
GL_RENDERER: Intel Iris Pro OpenGL Engine
GL_SHADING_LANGUAGE_VERSION: 1.20
GL_STENCIL_BITS: 8
GL_VENDOR: Intel Inc.
GL_VERSION: 2.1 INTEL-10.22.25
OGLEnabled: true
GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_ARB_color_buffer_float GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float GL_ARB_depth_clamp GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_draw_buffers GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex GL_ARB_draw_instanced GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow GL_ARB_fragment_shader GL_ARB_framebuffer_object GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB GL_ARB_half_float_pixel GL_ARB_half_float_vertex GL_ARB_instanced_arrays GL_ARB_multisample GL_ARB_multitexture GL_ARB_occlusion_query GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_point_sprite GL_ARB_provoking_vertex GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod GL_ARB_shading_language_100 GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_sync GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_float GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two GL_ARB_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_texture_rg GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra GL_ARB_vertex_blend GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_ARB_window_pos GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint GL_EXT_debug_label GL_EXT_debug_marker GL_EXT_draw_buffers2 GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample_blit_scaled GL_EXT_framebuffer_object GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB GL_EXT_geometry_shader4 GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters GL_EXT_gpu_shader4 GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil GL_EXT_packed_float GL_EXT_provoking_vertex GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_two_side GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_texture_array GL_EXT_texture_compression_dxt1 GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_integer GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_rectangle GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent GL_EXT_texture_sRGB GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode GL_EXT_timer_query GL_EXT_transform_feedback GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra GL_APPLE_aux_depth_stencil GL_APPLE_client_storage GL_APPLE_element_array GL_APPLE_fence GL_APPLE_float_pixels GL_APPLE_flush_buffer_range GL_APPLE_flush_render GL_APPLE_object_purgeable GL_APPLE_packed_pixels GL_APPLE_pixel_buffer GL_APPLE_rgb_422 GL_APPLE_row_bytes GL_APPLE_specular_vector GL_APPLE_texture_range GL_APPLE_transform_hint GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object GL_APPLE_vertex_array_range GL_APPLE_vertex_point_size GL_APPLE_vertex_program_evaluators GL_APPLE_ycbcr_422 GL_ATI_separate_stencil GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3 GL_ATI_texture_float GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_conditional_render GL_NV_depth_clamp GL_NV_fog_distance GL_NV_light_max_exponent GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_texture_barrier GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_lod


----------



## clee01l (Jan 4, 2017)

You SD card in the card reader is not important.  Free space on your primary drive for temporary files refers to the Volume "Macintosh HD".  This is where MacOS keeps the working storage that apps like LR use.  You probably need 100GB or more available as free space for all of the temporary files that LR and other apps need to create.


----------



## Bushbaby (Jan 5, 2017)

clee01l said:


> You SD card in the card reader is not important.  Free space on your primary drive for temporary files refers to the Volume "Macintosh HD".  This is where MacOS keeps the working storage that apps like LR use.  You probably need 100GB or more available as free space for all of the temporary files that LR and other apps need to create.


100GB is a big number! I have 60GB on the primary HD. Version 6.7 was ok with that. Also before moving to the SD card, the HD was almost full and previous versions of LR still worked without a problem. I have been thinking of splitting the catalog, which is getting quite large?


----------



## clee01l (Jan 5, 2017)

Splitting the catalog is not going to save you disk space.  In fact multiple catalogs will require additional overhead in the duplication of preview file structures and similar processes.  No one has determined an upper limit on catalog size before there is a hit to performance.  There are some catalogs of over 300,000 images. 
Free space of 100GB is a rough estimate.  A lot depends upon what processes are competing with each other for that available space.  You probably did not have MacOS installed when you were running  LR6.7. So you now have to factor what might be additional overhead with MacOS.  Of course not all of the bugs have been worked out of MacOS either.  We are currently running MacOS 10.12.2.  Which means the 10.12.0 and 10.12.1 had issues that needed resolving

Also remember. LR6.8 was specifically released to make LR compatible with MacOS.  So rolling back to LR6.7  won't help you unless you also roll back the OS to 10.11.x.


----------



## Bushbaby (Jan 5, 2017)

Cletus, thank you for all your help.


----------

